# loud breathing



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah

Wish I had an answer but I don't. I would definitely call and ask the vet, so they can put your mind at ease.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I definitely agree with Karen. Ask the vet. There are several things that Goldens can have that can be serious. It's always the best to seek advise from your vet. Please let us know what they say.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree. Did you listen to the advice?


----------



## sbdurham (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. We've taken her off the Prednisone for the weekend to see if that makes a difference. If the symptoms persist, we'll call her doctor first thing Monday. Fortunately, she seems chipper, and her appetite is good.

If I can figure out how to do it, I'll attach a photo of the patient, Miss Landers, on a camping trip last week. She's a big sweetheart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Miss Landers is feeling better. She is lovely girl. The only thing I know is you cant just stop prednisone, it has to be taken off gradually. Please talk with your vet about that.


----------

